# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Sex tijdens de pil

## Martijn22

goedemorgen, 
Van de week hadden mijn vriendin en ik sex ze is aan de pil en moet over 2 weken ongesteld worden ik spoot voor ik het wist sperma in haar. Hoe groot is de kans dat ze nu zwanger is??? Wie kan me helpen???? Groetjes Martijn

----------


## sietske763

hoe lang slikt je vriendin de pil al??
als je vanaf je eerste menstruatie dag begint met de pil ben je direct veilig, anders moet je eerst de pil 2 weken slikken..
als het zo gegaan is is zwangerschap nihil
je moet nu wachten of ze ongesteld wordt.
het kan ingewikkelder worden.....maar ik heb te weinig info van het ""pilgebruik""
sterkte!

----------


## christel1

Het is enkel bij de 1ste keer dat je de pil begint te gebruiken dat je er op dag 1 van je menstruatiecyclus mee moet beginnen. Daarna slik je gewoon je pilstrip leeg en heb je 7 dagen geen pilgebruik en krijg je je menstruatie, dit is de pilvrije week en daarna, na die 7 dagen begin je gewoon terug aan je nieuwe pilstrip. Stop je bv op zondagavond met de pil dan begin je na 7 dagen dus op maandagavond terug de pil te slikken na een week zonder pil... 
De kans dat je vriendin nu zwanger zou zijn is volgens mij bijzonder klein maar je weet nooit en als het haar 1ste pilgebruik was dan hadden jullie toch voor alle zekerheid ook nog een condoom kunnen gebruiken als je niet weet hoe het allemaal ineen zit of raad vragen aan mama of papa (nee nee wij zijn geen boemannen of vrouwen die hier niet mee omkunnen, wij zijn ook jong geweest)... 
Maak je dus niet ongerust maar vraag raad aan jullie ouders of leraars of vertrouwenspersoon, die zullen jullie heel graag helpen hoor, hoe jong of oud jullie ook mogen zijn... en denk nooit dat ouders boos zullen zijn over zo'n vraag, nee liever dat dan een ongewenste zwangerschap op jonge leeftijd... en geloof me ik ben ook mama van 2 twintigers die ook gepuberd hebben en met allerlei vragen afgekomen zijn... en ik heb er altijd een serieus antwoord op gegeven hoor en hen nooit met een kluitje in het riet gestuurd...

----------


## Martijn22

Hoi. Mijn vriendin slikt al sinds haar 15e de pil en heeft 2 weken geleden de stopweek gehad. Dit gebeurde voor het eerst vandaar ik het vroeg. Maar het is zeker afwachten

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Martijn,

Zoals ik het nu lees slikt je vriendin de pil al een tijdje. De pil is voor haar garantie tegen een zwangerschap, in dit geval is het dus geen probleem dat jullie onveilige seks gehad hebben. Misschien in het vervolg toch voor de zekerheid een condoom gebruiken! 
Dat voorkomt heel veel onzekerheden.

----------

